# Green Egg



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

All 3 girls are now laying. We got our first green egg from our Easter egger today.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Nice size too. 

I got the first egg from my EEs in weeks today. Hope this cool weather gets them all going.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! My barred rock and leghorn have been laying every day for about a month now. I don't expect my Easter egger to lay that often, but I'm excited that she is now laying. How often do your Easter eggers lay?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Thanks! My barred rock and leghorn have been laying every day for about a month now. I don't expect my Easter egger to lay that often, but I'm excited that she is now laying. How often do your Easter eggers lay?


When my EEs are laying well, they lay 4 or 5 a week.

The one with the E on it is the first one in weeks. Hope its fertile.  The others are Ameraucana and Leghorn.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good luck! No fertile eggs for my girls. My hubby is very much against me getting a rooster.


----------



## ashlee45 (Oct 29, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Good luck! No fertile eggs for my girls. My hubby is very much against me getting a rooster.


Me too.. Same with me.. I don't like to do.


----------

